# North to Alaska ...



## thomasamski (May 7, 2011)

Hello all! Tomorrow morning we start on our dream trip of a lifetime ... from Florida to Alaska and back. We'll be on the road until Aug. 1. Can't wait until 7 a.m. rolls around.


----------



## akjimny (May 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Bring money!!!!!!!!!  Lots and lots of money!!!!!!!!!  Canada ain't cheap.


----------



## Steve H (May 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Have a wonderful and safe trip! We have friends that did the Alaska trek last summer for 3 months. They said it really was the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## LEN (May 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well I hope I have many more lifetimes. I start for the north in one week. Just out shopping today for a couple xtra tools to carry along. Jim can you give us any cheaper areas for fuel in Canada verses more expensive.

LEN


----------



## whitey (May 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len; Watch them Curves when you get on the Alcan some of them are bad. At lest you will have black top when i drove it was 1221 miles gravel road. Have a safe tip. Wish i could make the trip I'm 44 years to late.


----------



## larry koenn (May 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len,
The farther north you get the more fuel will cost, so if you can plan it out to enter Alaska real low it will be cheaper in Tok than anywhere in Canada.  There used to be a station with lower fuel prices about half way from Tok to the Border but last year it seemed to be under new managment and the prices were higher.  
Larry


----------



## akjimny (May 9, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Like Larry said, the further you get up the ALCAN, the higher the gas prices.  If you stop in Teslin, they will give you a card good for $.04 cents off a liter at their station.  Not much but it helps.  Just over the border on the Alaskan US side is Beaver Creek.  It was cheaper than the last gas in Canada. But, of course, I had just filled up on the Canadian side.  Oh well  :angry:  :angry:  Like I said in my previous posts - $3,385.00 for gas - Florida to Alaska.

Look forward to seeing you when you get here.


----------



## LEN (May 14, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well have the MH all but packed. Freezer full of cooked food ready for the Micro and add taters and vegies. Cloths for cold, rain, wet, warm, hot and shoes for every need. Camera's spotting scopes bino's BBQ. The house looks MT, just kidding there. Fishing tackle waders and hip boots and a shotgun for animals. Full fuel and tires checked. First stop on the way north will be near Chilliwack and from then on who knows. What did I forget. Wasn't really excited until now but I'm getting pumped.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 14, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Just take it easy and don't rush through the last 500 miles or so on the ALCAN.  It will be under construction and messy.  Also, they were rebuilding a couple of bridges so expect delays.  Good luck and see you when you get here..


----------



## Triple E (May 14, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Have a great time Len.  I hope you and jimmy will have a chance to drink a cold one.


----------



## dfedora (May 14, 2011)

RE: North to Alaska ...


Last year while I was up in Canada my bank credit card got an extra $75.00 out of me for exchange fees . 
So my plan is to get some Canadian cash to at least pay for most of the fuel and misc to save on the extra fees . Most places would let you use USA bills but didn't honor the 4% difference.

      Len enjoy and have a safe trip.


----------



## akjimny (May 15, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Dick - the exchange rate when we came up last month (April) was $1.00 Canadian = $0.92 US.  I just used the credit cards to save the hassle of carrying two different types of money.  And while Canadians are happy to accept US money, I would have to go to a currency exchange bank to change whatever leftover Canadian I had back to US because nobody in Alaska is happy with Canadian money.


----------



## LEN (May 15, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Hey just found "Bells  Travel Guides". This is a MP listing of parking spots on several of BC, Yukon, Alaska highways with parking spots and a lot more data.

http://www.bellsalaska.com/about.htm


LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 15, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Great find, Len.  I added it to my favorites bar. I'll use it for the trip home, since we won't be in that big a rush and will have time to sightsee.  Thanks


----------



## dfedora (May 16, 2011)

RE: North to Alaska ...


95% of credit cards companys / banks charge you 3% for any out of country exchanges .Visa/Master Cards 
So if you spend $2500.00 for fuel /food /cg ect in Canada you will be paying your cc company $75.00 .
 It all adds up in the long run.


----------



## LEN (May 17, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

thomasamski where are you? We just stopped in Hixon about 38 miles south of Prince George. First two days were 1/2 hard rain but traffic has been light. Fuel was 1.24 a litre and I have not figured the conversion yet. Roads have been good and had two short waits for construction.  ON WE GO and maybe stick to my 200 plus a little miles a day.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 17, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len - the conversion is 3.7854 litres to the gallon.  If you paid $1.24 per litre that equals $4.69 per gallon.  Hope you walked into the station backwards with your hands up. :laugh:  :laugh:  It will get higher the further you get up the ALCAN.  Gas here in Anchorage is running around $4.19 a gallon. :angry:  :angry: But it's better than what I paid in Canada.


----------



## big bilko (May 18, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Gas here is now $1.52 per litre. No one knows why, as we have ample oil fields .Why we are priced by IPEC only our greedy government knows. :angry:  :angry: Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## LEN (May 22, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

OK guys now sitting in Dawson city for three nites at the Bonanza gold RV park. Wow roads have been good xcept for the last 100 miles. Camping is wonderful and the wild life has been cooperating for sighting. Anyone else around????? Traffic has been horrible maybe a rig every 10 to 15 minutes. All but daylight at 12:00 midnight. Loons have been singing at night. AHHHH life is good. Fuel costs are high but I new that from the start. We have been hitting 300 miles a day but will SLLLOWWW down a lot now and view the what ever come at us.  ALASKA in 3 or 4 days.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 22, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Glad the roads are in good shape for you.  From the map, looks like you took the far northern route.  I've never been up thataways except courtesy of Army Aviation.  Enjoy the trip and take it easy.  It will all still be here whenever you arrive. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## thomasamski (May 23, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Hey, Len, we're right behind you ... in  Saskatchewan. Canada is expensive, for sure, but the weather has been nice except for one night of rain. Been driving a steady 55 mph and get about 11 miles to the gallon. Not bad.


----------



## LEN (May 23, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

The wife had never been to Dawson City and wanted this route. I've never been this far north by road so it is a new adventure for me too. Anyone coming north with no time frame I would come this route. Lots of free camping spots and beautiful and different country. The park we are in here(time for long showers and laundry)is $31 a night. Went trough town last night and will spend SOME time exploring. Meeting lots of fellow travelers, lots of nice people.
 thomasamski   Lust watch the little flags and cones along the road and SLOW for them, most are not bad but it only takes one tobe a earth shaker. Fuel last stop at Whitehorse was 138 diesel and a bit higher gas. Will calc fuel need and go on to TOK before refueling. Sounds like we have about 50 miles of dirt road but have been told its the best its been in years.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 23, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Yeah - those little red flags can run a really big repair bill.


----------



## LEN (May 28, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well its more like a 100 miles of dirt road smooth really but dust cough cough cough. Lots of BLM parks at $10 a night. Made it to TOK for fuel $4.86. Then on to Valdez where we are now for 3 nights at the Bear Paw, gravel but nice. A little tip if your going to do and tours while up here, a book Called "Alaska toursaver" sold at Safeway under lock and key. It's $99 but you make it back on the first tour and it has fishing too 2 for one, kinda look it over and see if its for you. Just had a great Halibut dinner, nummers. OH the weather has bee all but warm enough for 730 nice and sunny.

LEN


----------



## thomasamski (May 29, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

LEN: We're in Toads River, BC. Trip is great. How bad is the Top of the World. I hear there is about 50 or so miles of gravel road.


----------



## LEN (May 29, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Roads across the top were good, just figure on taking your time at 10 under the speed limit and watch the cones and flags on the edge to mark the bad places. Its more like a 100 miles of gravel. Make sure your buttoned up the dust is really bad.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (May 30, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len have you made it to Valdez yet?  Back in the mid 70's I helped lay asphalt from Glennallen to Valdez.  Allot of memories along there.  Is there still a motel in Lower Townsena?  Be sure to stop and look where the pipe line drops down those rugged cliffs just before you get to Valdez on your right.  If I remember right it is close to the horse tail falls.  If you have a chance go to Chitna and see all of the Copper River Salmon wheels.

Enjoy the Halibut.   :approve:


----------



## LEN (May 31, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Yes! sitting in Valdez right now, been here three days. Yesterday took the cruise to the Columbia glacier Wonderful Bright Sunny day and the wild life was out in force. Been to most of the sights here and moving on this morning. Have seen most of the wild life even a Griss here or real nearly in Valdez. Weathered the three day weekend, I think the fuel prices is affecting the amount of travelers as there is no problem with spaces or parking anywhere. We picked up the "Alaska Toursaver" at Safeway and saved $20 including the cost of the book $99 on the first use, if your going to do tours or fishing or lots of look see things this might be a good option. Fuel is in the 4.80-4.90 range, not hat much more than home. Still going slow now, will head to Homer area 100 to 200 miles a day or if fishing gets in the way.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (May 31, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

In 1978 - 79 I worked on the Homer Bypass, bypass to the Spit.  You and Jimmy are making it hard not to load up and go back up there.  I would love to see just how much it has changed.  Glad you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## akjimny (May 31, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len - We'll be heading to Valdez pretty soon - don't know exactly when yet.  Sis-in-law wants to go visit a friend who owns a bed & breakfast over there.  So it will be me, Boss lady, sis-in-law, bro-in-law and 12 yorkshire terriers in the motorhome for a nice 295 mile day trip.

Finally broke down and put my son to work yesterday getting most of the US 85 / ALCAN mud, dust and dirt off the motorhome.  It was actually white under all that dirt.  Now I just have to sweep and mop the floor and straighten up a bit inside and we'll be ready to hit the road again.

Drive safe and we'll be seeing you.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

well jim don't feel so bad ,, mine is white from all the sea spray that has hit it ,, my rims were nice and shiny when i got here ,, but now they look like they haven't been washed in weeks ,, and the windows  ,, they look like someone took some of that fake window frosting stuff they use at christmas to them ,, but that is what u get being this close to the ocean ,, and btw sorry to get u all off track on the alaska trip ,,    
but it does sound like u all are having a great time ,, me too ,, so now back to our regular scheduled post    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## thomasamski (Jun 1, 2011)

RE: North to Alaska ...

LEN: We're in Whitehorse and moving on this morning. I'm taking your word for it and will drive the northern route to Dawson City and Chicken and then on to Fairbanks. I still can't get used to going to bed at 11 p.m. when its broad daylight. It's throwing my biological clock way off. Wifie and pug dog, too.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Sunrise at 0300 and sunset at 2300 is neat, huh?? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Here we sit in the rain. Rain in Alaska? Jim came by you today on our way to Homer. I'll give a call this evening if I have cell. Take it EZ on the road From Pamler to Glenallen there are some really good bumps. Helped a guy with a GulfStream trailer in that area. Broke the trailer framer between the a frame and the box frame. Not much we could do except unhook the truck and wait for today to get a tow or welder out. The city guys think different than the bush as we got close to Anchorage the bump sign ment a ripple in the bush it will lift you out of your seat. Washes my rig yesterday, guess its our fault that the rain has come. Headed into Homer tomorrow and see if they can fit us onto the spit somewhere. OH man if the rain hits the Top of the World road that will mean some great looking mono colored rigs coming out this end. The just I'm getting from travelers this year is the TOP is smoother that the ALCAN.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well we need the rain to keep the dust down and help with the forest fires.  Heard on the news that they closed a portion of the Parks highway from Fairbanks to Anchorage due to the fires.  And after all, this is just Alaskan light misty-type rain - not like the rain down in Florida that can wash the paint off a new car. :laugh:  :laugh:   The fish don't care if it's raining or not.


----------



## LEN (Jun 3, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Went Clamming this morning, only got 1/2 a limit which is 2 limits in Wa.  Good sized for the most part and did not get rained on. Sitting for the second night in a pullout south of clam gulch south of Soldotna. Clearing now and can see across the bay to the mountains. Looks like the halibut guys did ok today but looked like smaller ones.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jun 4, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

OK moved down to Homer Spit at a pay site "Homer Spit CG". Going to the Theater tonight so had to dig out the TUX and the wife the high-heels and formal with the white gloves. Weather is a bit cool so went for an electric site. ah hell its only money. Camp grounds look about at least 1/2 MT. As you can see have WIFI and a great view west"she's in a bikini" SURE. Had fresh clams for dinner last night yum yum. Homer new woman reported at 11:29pm a man mowing his lawn, man was told to cease at this hour. GOTTA love it. 

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len - Alaskan formal wear is blue jeans or carharts and a clean flannel shirt.  Tux??    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

hey Jim I agree, who carries a TUX in there MH? jeans and clean shirt is all is needed :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well made it out of Homer. Got to the show and it was good, did a little halibut fishin and have the freeze packed. Now sitting at Deep Creek and watching the eagles moose and so on. Weather is cool but nice if the wind stays down.

LEN


----------



## thomasamski (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Made it to Seward, AK. We're staying at the Stoney Creek RV Park that is surrounded by snow capped mountains. Alaska is beautiful. Saw buffalo, moose, mountain goats, bears along the way. For those of you contemplating an Alaskan trip ... bring lots of money because it is expensive up here and Canada is even moreso. But it's worth event cent. We're going on to Homer on the Kanei Peninsula and then back to Tok over the Top of the World Highway and down into Montana. We expect to get home sometime in August.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

I'm envious of both of you.  I'm stuck here in Anchorage taking the Boss Lady to various doctor appointments.  Hopefully heading up to the Matanuska Valley next week to visit the son and do a little trout fishing.  I'll get my salmon fishing done when the reds come into the Russian River.  Ahhh, nothing like a little combat fishing. :laugh:  :laugh:    

Also have a trip in the works to Valdez with the Bro and Sis-In-Laws, so maybe I'll get a chance to do some fishing over there.

Everybody drive safe!!


----------



## Triple E (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

I sure hope you three have a chance to get together while you are up there.  Thomas I worked on the Moose Pass project back in the mid 70's and the Homer Spit Bypass in 78 and 79.  Bet it does not look the same.  Jimmy you are envious, at least you are up there.  Darn.  I have to make it back up there.


----------



## LEN (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

I'll be moving again tomorrow from NInilchik over towards Whittier and Portage for two days then moving on towards Dinali by next weeks end. When you get down this way spend a night at Deep Creek rec site just south of Ninilchik, no hookup but plenty of room and good fire pits. And the Eagle viewing is outragious.

LEN


----------



## thomasamski (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

I've seen moose, buffalo, mountain goats and all sorts of other critters in Alaska. Seen seagulls, but I can see them any time in my native Florida. Oh where, Oh where do the eagles soar?


----------



## akjimny (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

You should see plenty of eagles down on the Homer spit.


----------



## dfedora (Jun 10, 2011)

RE: North to Alaska ...


Will someone please tell me that you have caught some Salmon or at least some trout !!!!  Please     

Enjoy


----------



## LEN (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well trout doesn't open till tomorrow. And the Salmon has been on some days of the week, not when I have been able. Plus the charters for Kings have been in $200 range to go to sea. Don't know what the river guides are charging, but most of the rivers have not opened yet for combat fishing, just a little early. Did catch Halibut to fill the freezer. We will be looking at trout and grayling in the next week or two.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 11, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len - the river guides are charging $200 plus for a full day charter and $150 plus for a half day charter.  That's part of the reason I don't fish for kings.  Another is the fact that I've never caught one, sp pretty much gave up on it.  I can catch my weight in reds and that'll do (except for last year).  If I am reading the fishing regs correctly, any stocked lake is open year round for fishing.  The only restrictions are on flowing waters.

Glad you caught a bunch or halibut.  I don't know if it is worth it to spend the money on a halibut charter or just go to the seafood market and buy halibut.  We'll see when I get to Homer - or Seward.


----------



## LEN (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

They have $85 old guys rate for 1/2 day out of Homer, you don't get big ones but fun and if you only keep the bigger of these small ones you beat store price by a bit and have the day of fishing.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len how many are you allowed to keep and how far out do you go?


----------



## LEN (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

They only go 1.5 hours out for the 1/2 day and 3.5 for the all day. If your up here with a RV the 1/2 day gets the fun and enough fish to pay for the fun and you must find freezer room. But if your after the bigger fish, then as I saw from what was coming back on the boats the all day paid for itself and then a lot more. Limit i2 2 fish per day, they also have over night where you go out in the evening catch 2 then wait till after 12 and catch two more.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jun 18, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

OK update time. Just spent 3 nights in Denali at Teclanika cg nice and quiet. And the gustapo run the place Rules are rules but shhhheeeesh!! Cook the steak(late dinner for us 8:00 or so) go inside to eat and they are knocking on your door, the grille is unattended, crap it's hot enough if a grizz try's to eat he's going to have a sore mouth. Saw the mountain both days we went on the bus in to wonder lake and the animals were out. Even saw a pair of grizz doing the dirty LOL. Sorry Jimmy got hooked up with some people and could not work the beer stop in. Now sitting in Riverview RV in Fairbanks for a week and have both airs on. Lots of fun stuff planned here over the longest day.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

That's okay, Len.  Boss Lady has been having medical issues and we've been sticking pretty close to home base here in Anchorage.  We're supposed to go up to Wasilla to spend some time with our son next week.  How's the smoke from the big fire up there?  It makes the 6:00 o'clock news down here every night, so I guess it must be pretty big.  Drive safe!!


----------



## LEN (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Maybe thats what is getting the temp. up but we saw no smoke from the top of the hill before Fairbanks and no smoke in the air now. Had both airconditioners on yesterday afternoon and this morning at 9:30 it is really warm in the coach already, maybe short are in order. Give the skeeters a bigger target. We are looking at all the things to do here for the Solstice festival.

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Just got enough WIFI to ujpload a couple photo's.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

You're a better photographer than I am.  Seems like every time we see an animal and get the camera out and turned on and take the picture, the subject is walking/running away.  Got lots of pictures of buffalo butts, moose butts, bear butts, etc.  I need to learn your technique. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## RDGee (Jun 29, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

This thread was so fun to read.  Makes me want to be in an RV heading to Alaska.  Question......What are the license regulations for fishing in Alaska? or anywhere that you RV to....a license for each state that you plan to fish?


----------



## akjimny (Jun 30, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Hi Ruth and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  License requirements are $$$MONEY.  One year non-resident license is $140.00.  If you want to fish for King Salmon, add another $100.00 for a king stamp.

Now that is for the entire year (which expires on Dec 31st, so is actually 6 months for me).  Alaska also sells 1 day @ $20.00; 3 day @ $35.00; 7 day @ $55.00 and 14 day @ $80.00.  I figured since I was going to be here 6 months and could go fishing at any time, the "One Year" license was a better buy.

If you are coming up and know exactly when you are going to go fish, buy a shorter period license.  DO NOT get caught without one, that will be real expensive.

If you like the great outdoors and like to fish, come on up.  Took Boss Lady and me two weeks to drive from Florida to Anchorage, and we'll be heading back up again next Spring.  Maybe we'll see you on the road. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jul 1, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Little update here. We Are out of Alaska and I got the grayling I needed for the bucket list. At Teslin YK for tonight then on to the Cassiar. A moose and 2 calfs tried to run us over today but she missed and the black bear were out no pics but mem's. Got kinda dirty on the first part of the Yukon and you must go slow or risk an adventure of the costly type.
More late

LEN


----------



## LEN (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well another update, we at at Stewart and then to Hyder, staying in Stewart. Very pretty drive this morning from 37 and 37A where we camped at a really cool lake side, no free pull offs on the Cassiair 37 there are rules against it except at Beaverdam rest area. The road is good but narrow and you still must keep the speed down. Foe the mushroom pickers, the end burned area are Morrels are out and the pro pickers are there but I'm sure there is enough.

LEN


----------



## larry koenn (Jul 8, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len,

Good God Len, you've left before summer even starts.  The red salmon hit the Kenai in a week, the silvers in a month.  Silvers are about 20 miles out of Seward now, we got eighteen yesterday while halibut fishing.  The most fun you can ever have with your clothes on is Silver Salmon Fishing in Valdez the last two weeks of August.  Come back...

Larry


----------



## Triple E (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Len remember last year when I was headed for the American River old ski lodge and then up to Ravens Roost and my MH broke down in the driveway?  While this Thursday I am going to try it again.  Will spent Thursday night in the Wenas Valley, American River, Friday, Ravens Roost, Saturday and then back to the Wenas Valley, Sunday Evening.  Wish me luck.   :approve: 

To bad you won't be home.  I would have liked to meet you on top of Hwy 12.  Maybe next year.


----------



## LEN (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Remember the boon-docking spot a bit up the Road to Ravens Roost on the left with outhouses and right on the river. Also for hookuos Squaw rock campground on the way to American River. And there are a couple places up Bumping lake rd on the river and then the campground at Bumping lake.
Have a good time!!    I'm on the way home 600 miles to go just south of Prince George.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Jul 13, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well heck, you should be home in a couple of hours. :laugh:  :laugh: Good luck at the border.  Last time I came across I was treated worse then our friends coming across the Southern Border.   :angry:


----------



## LEN (Jul 14, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

Well we are home and down loading all kinds of photo's. Yes we were treated worse xing the border here but still not bad. Alaska xings and canada were fine, all they did was hassle me a bit about the shotgun to the lower 48. Now it's cleaning and unloading time UHHH!!!

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

so glad you was able to go, and hope you had a great time.


----------



## thomasamski (Aug 3, 2011)

Re: North to Alaska ...

The roughly 12,000-mile trip from Florida to Alaska and back was great, but very expensive. Gas in Canada was about $6 and $7 a gallon U.S. RV parks averaged $32 a night, some a little lower and pthers higher. Try to stock up on food and supplies stateside because even Canadian Walmart stores are expensive. The scenery is absolutely spectacular. The roughly 2.5-month trip exceeded $10,000. It was a once in a lifetime vacation. Next time I'd fly to Anchorage and rent a car.


----------

